# I don't mean to brag but....



## The Frozen Chosen (Mar 8, 2012)

Alaska is the best place on the entire planet to call home  As`I sit here typing this, it is 6:30 in the morning, just finished my first cup of coffee and the northern lights are absolutely EXPLODING out my great room picture windows. I have never seen a show quite like this. It took 20 minutes to get a fire going.....I couldn't stop looking. Now with the only lights being in the firebox and in the sky it is the most mesmerizing thing I have ever seen. I will try to take pics of both in the same frame and post them if I'm sucessful. Gotta go.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 8, 2012)

make sure to wear your tinfoil hat for the next day or so...protect yourself from solar flare. There's a chance I'll be able to see the lights from here tonite. Sweet picture.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Frozen Chosen. Nice pic. I see in the news last night that the solar storm is the biggest they have seen in many years. And they said the Northern Lights could be very spectacular because of it. Looks like you have a great seat for viewing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 8, 2012)

Dayum. Need some Steve Miller Band to go with that. Thanks for sharing!

I've been to AK once and saw the aurora from the plane as we approached.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 8, 2012)

Never saw them and I am dying to.  Thanks for the photos


----------



## nate379 (Mar 8, 2012)

Haven't been able to see them that well here, the full moon was out last night.  Was bright enough outside that I closed the curtains in the rooms so I could sleep.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 8, 2012)

Ya, the lights should be great for the next several days. Wish I were up there. I'll bet the guys on the Iditarod appreciate the show.


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 9, 2012)

Franks said:
			
		

> Never saw them and I am dying to.  Thanks for the photos



Used to see them from Oswego on clear, cold winter nights. But nothing like that!


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (Mar 9, 2012)

The Frozen Chosen said:
			
		

> Alaska is the best place on the entire planet to call home  As`I sit here typing this, it is 6:30 in the morning, just finished my first cup of coffee and the northern lights are absolutely EXPLODING out my great room picture windows. I have never seen a show quite like this. It took 20 minutes to get a fire going.....I couldn't stop looking. Now with the only lights being in the firebox and in the sky it is the most mesmerizing thing I have ever seen. I will try to take pics of both in the same frame and post them if I'm sucessful. Gotta go.



I saw them once in Maine at my friends apartment... Went outside to take a leak and have a smoke, I was pretty shocked.

Never saw them again.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 9, 2012)

We saw them here in central PA back in October, it was incredible!  The entire northwestern sky was a hazy fire-red, then green-blue.  From around 8:00 pm till around 9:30 pm.  I was out working in the living room when I went outside to get some air and looked up, almost tripped running into the house to get my wife to come out and see them.  That's a great pick, Frozen!


----------



## nate379 (Mar 9, 2012)

Going pretty good right now.  I was on my way home and there was a bunch of cars on the side of the highway with 4 ways on.  I was thinking ah crap someone hit a moose, but it was just people taking pictures of the sky.  Not sure why they decided it was best to do on the side of a 65mph highway...  :smirk:

Again though the moon is out so it's not as bright as it could be.  Usually here at the house it's near pitch black at night.  Right now I could go for a walk down to the mailbox (around 1/2 mile) without needing a flashlight even.


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I was on my way home and there was a bunch of cars on the side of the highway with 4 ways on.  I was thinking ah crap someone hit a moose, .



Off Topic-  I just heard yesterday that a doctor we know, that relocated to New Mexico, was driving down
the road when the two cars in front of him suddenly pulled over.  Being a doctor, he was watching his mirror
to see if everyone was okay and he hit and killed a drunk Indian crossing the road for which the cars were
pulling over.  Bummer.  He was a great guy but a little fragile.  This will be extra hard on him.
Dammit folks, be careful out there.
Peace-
Kenny


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Kenny ! That is almost exactly how my best friend passed on a few years back. Prayers go to all involved ! If I could para shut into Alaskan interior and live with no one around but bears to eat me I would but alas the wife says NO ! Lol

Pete


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Kenny ! That is almost exactly how my best friend passed on a few years back. Prayers go to all involved ! l
> 
> Pete




Thanks Pete and now back on topic;
The northern horizon had a nice green hue to it this morning.
Kenny


----------



## nate379 (Mar 10, 2012)

From last night, the guy I rent to took them with his fancy camera setup.  Can see what I meant with how light it is with the full moon out.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful! I saw them once over the lake when I was a kid at my aunt and uncle's cottage and I've been hoping to see them again since.  Seems like every good shot at it, it's cloudy here!  Plus Toronto throws WAY too much light into the sky so I'm not sure if we'd be able to see them with the city lights


----------



## jeromehdmc (Mar 10, 2012)

On video clips I've seem of them they seem to move alot. 
Do they really move that much or do they speed up the clips?
Crazy how bright the moon is in those pictures.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Mar 10, 2012)

almost missed the light show in that pic, i was to busy staring at
that sweet looking wrangler !


----------



## The Frozen Chosen (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah Nate I know what ya mean about the moon, it does dilute the brilliance somewhat. If it wasn't for that white ball I would have had some better pics. My house and property are also normally blacker than the inside of a goat but the past few nights I could bring in wood without turning on the yard light. It took alot longer as I must have looked like a whirling dervish out in the driveway. We don't live too far away from each other as the salmon swims....it was a little cloudy here last night....looks like you fared a little better.

Jerome, the lights do move like that, no camera tricks at all. The aurora is something that cannot be explained until you see them in person. Borderlines on a "religious" experience when they are really kickin'.

And to "Ditchin' Britches"......that must have been a great flight. I've always wanted to see them from a plane and wondered if it would be as good as looking up from the ground. Hard to say, although I've seen pics of them from the space station that were cool. But obviously pictures do them no justice at all.


----------



## Normande (Mar 10, 2012)

The Frozen Chosen said:
			
		

> Alaska is the best place on the entire planet to call home  As`I sit here typing this, it is 6:30 in the morning, just finished my first cup of coffee and the northern lights are absolutely EXPLODING out my great room picture windows. I have never seen a show quite like this. It took 20 minutes to get a fire going.....I couldn't stop looking. Now with the only lights being in the firebox and in the sky it is the most mesmerizing thing I have ever seen. I will try to take pics of both in the same frame and post them if I'm sucessful. Gotta go.


What kind of camera did you used, awsome photo


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya need a few hits of cid and watch them lights!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 11, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Ya need a few hits of cid and watch them lights!



What I been thinking through the whole thread. Well, that and it is nice not having to actually live in Alaska and still see the show.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## The Frozen Chosen (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess that was my point of the whole thread. If you have never seen them in person you wouldn't understand. Ask others that live up here, I know what they will say. Sorry to have ruffled any feathers.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Mar 11, 2012)

The Jeep pictures rock.  Your friend should send them to Jeep, might get used in some advertising.
I'm glad to know the lights move and it's not the video. I don't know how you are getting any sleep, I wouldn't want to miss any of the show.
You have to put up with some extreme conditions but from the looks of things the payback may just be worth it.
One of these days I will make it up to Alaska, hopefully on a bike.


----------



## begreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I love aurora shots and seeing it is such a treat. 

Here's some more eye candy from Iceland:

http://www.pbase.com/orvaratli/icelandic_aurora

When you combine the aurora with a volcano it is one of earth's most stunning displays:

http://news.discovery.com/earth/iceland-volcano-aurora.html


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pics Nate . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 12, 2012)

The Frozen Chosen said:
			
		

> I guess that was my point of the whole thread. If you have never seen them in person you wouldn't understand. Ask others that live up here, I know what they will say. Sorry to have ruffled any feathers.



There is no doubt you see more up there and it is one of my wishes to see them in Alaska or the Yukon. However, there are many times in MI, especially northern MI (the UP) when there are fantastic. At times they will fill the entire sky and yes, they dance a lot. We always noticed that March seems to be the best month for viewing them but perhaps that is because so much of the winter the sky is cloudy in MI.


----------



## artmos (Mar 13, 2012)

the aurora are among the most spectacular natural phenomena to witness in person. have been priveleged a few times to see them at my cottage in the muskoka district of ontario. late at nite,returning by boat to my water- access -only cottage from the local watering hole,looked up to the n.w. sky and witnessed the awesome display. cut the motor and stared at them for a half-hour.pitch black,warm nite-life doesn't get any better! if you have the opportunity to travel to a place where a viewing is possible-DO IT!!


----------

